# Top Credit Tier



## scottyt24 (Nov 7, 2008)

What is the acceptable score to be considered top tier credit? Also, how does it work with the 3 reporting agencies? Do most dealers take the highest score, average, etc?


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

700 and higher typically for BMW FS. FS puts more weight on Experian for client who resides in the eastern part of the US. Not sure about the west.


----------



## EC7 (Apr 30, 2012)

A dealership in CA gave me this info

Super Elite/Elite/Standard: 675+ FICO

Standard Plus: 640-674 FICO

Progressive: 601-639 FICO

Progressive Plus: 600 or less FICO



can anyone please verify if this is accurate?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Jan 26, 2011)

EC7 said:


> A dealership in CA gave me this info
> 
> Super Elite/Elite/Standard: 675+ FICO
> 
> ...


Those are correct except there is also a split between Super Elite, Elite, and Standard.

Super Elite: 740+

Elite: 739-700

Standard: 699-675


----------



## EC7 (Apr 30, 2012)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Those are correct except there is also a split between Super Elite, Elite, and Standard.
> 
> Super Elite: 740+
> 
> ...


Thanks, Daniel.

Is it true that Standard Tier qualifies for a rate 0.0019 MF on a lease?


----------



## Lsg1114 (Jan 24, 2012)

I assume those are auto-enhanced fico's? Also, from what I've read on the financing page, super elite, elite, and standard get the best interest rate?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Jan 26, 2011)

EC7 said:


> Thanks, Daniel.
> 
> Is it true that Standard Tier qualifies for a rate 0.0019 MF on a lease?


It depends on the sales support rate for each model, but it is true for most of the cars this month.


----------



## EC7 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation, Daniel.

I think this thread can provide further details
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-553535.html


----------



## vinzter (Mar 8, 2013)

*2015 Credit Tier*

Can anyone tell me what the current credit tier is? I cannot seem to find a more recent thread. Thanks!



EC7 said:


> A dealership in CA gave me this info
> 
> Super Elite/Elite/Standard: 675+ FICO
> 
> ...


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

vinzter said:


> Can anyone tell me what the current credit tier is? I cannot seem to find a more recent thread. Thanks!


IIRC, if you are leasing a car with a subvented lease rate then the required FICO score is 675 or higher. For non-subvented leases, the best rates (Super Elite) require a 740 or higher. If you are below 675, BMW may approve you, but there is an incremental increase in the money factor based on your exact FICO score. IIRC, anything under 600 is always denied. It has been a while since I learned this info, but I think it is still accurate.


----------

